# How Old Are You?



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay, this should be a much more simple and precise poll thread.    For my anthropology project, I want to get a sense of the age demographics here on Fur Affinity Forums.  Just fill out the poll, and please, do so honestly.  (And this has to do with human age, in case anyone is wondering.)  Thank you!


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

Those are some interestingly stepped agebands, btw.

(aside: per the ToS, there are no under-13s here)

d.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Those are some interestingly stepped agebands, btw.
> 
> (aside: per the ToS, there are no under-13s here)
> 
> d.



I figured that 13 would be the minimum age for the forums.  That's often the case, it seems.  But I've also seen on forums with those parameters (having been a moderator), that some kids younger than 13 still manage to get online.  So I took a shot and included that.

Also, I have a lot of ages up there, because I have participants from other sites interested in my project, which are older than 48.  So I wanted to see if this was the case with Fur Affinity, or if this was an anomaly.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 6, 2008)

Woo! 21! !


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

Duckman said:
			
		

> Also, I have a lot of ages up there, because I have participants from other sites interested in my project, which are older than 48.  So I wanted to see if this was the case with Fur Affinity, or if this was an anomaly.


Mhmm... was meaning more the relatively fine resolution up to that (arbitrary?) point, then lumping beyond; aside from the psychological impact that has for some with regards to voting in/near the highest age category.
Sure, there aren't a huge stack of people over 60 on FA, but I've had the pleasure to talk with a fair number of them.

Best wishes; and for the project. 
David/uncia


----------



## Kloudmutt (Mar 6, 2008)

21 rules  =D


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 6, 2008)

17 ^^

Woo =]


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2008)

Ya for 17?:?


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Duckman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most people on a forum tend to be younger.  So I had to lump the rest together, in order to illustrate (if that facts showed so) that there was a fair amount of members of Fur Affinity Forums that were older than 48.  It's just a relative age.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Mar 6, 2008)

17-18 year olds seem to be dominating.


----------



## uncia (Mar 6, 2008)

Duckman said:
			
		

> Most people on a forum tend to be younger.


*nodnods*. Gut feel would indicate that the average age for those most active on the fora is somewhat lower than on the mainsite. Also, that the average age has drifted down somewhat as FA's come more to the fore for the fandom as a whole, and is thus vacuuming up a higher ratio of "new recruits" thereto.


----------



## Duckman (Mar 6, 2008)

uncia said:
			
		

> Duckman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's interesting seeing that occur on a forum.  A friend of mine maintains a website about a filmmaker, and whenever the guy has a new movie coming out, a whole new wave of young, eager members join all of a sudden.  Very predictably, but it's interesting.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2008)

I am 19, and will be 20 in August.


----------



## ZenryuDoC (Mar 6, 2008)

21 in August here!!!


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 6, 2008)

Hmmm, first 15 year-old, interesting. Oh Well.

Relative to the dominating ages, I am younger, and apperently the second youngest to vote so far.

For lack of a conclusion, i wish your polls well, Cmdr. Duckman.
*Salutes*


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey! Looks like I'm in the majority! <(^.^)^


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Just turned 20 in Feb.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Mar 7, 2008)

^ Ditto that.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm also17 gotta be 18 this May.
17-18 rulez.^_^

There seems to be some shockings about age and speech mismatch
around this forum,huh?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 7, 2008)

I will be 15 in November. ^.^


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 7, 2008)

18

07-August-1989


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 7, 2008)

Sob-sob!

[muzzle getting VERY wet!]

I'm one of the oldest voters in the poll!
It seems most are half my age......

WAHEY..


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2008)

20 as of January.


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 7, 2008)

20 1/3/88 yeah....


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 7, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:
			
		

> A demon spawn
> The child of a bastard son, seven born of seven and the, seventh child fathered one....



MAIDEN MAIDEN!


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 7, 2008)

Got 20 in February, I'm getting too old for my own good


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 7, 2008)

Furry keeps you young. I turned 37 yesterday. People who meet me think I'm in my mid-20s. No one's ever guessed my age correctly.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 7, 2008)

Only 17. >:c

Not fun.


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 7, 2008)

15. will be 16 in May


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 7, 2008)

15. will be 16 in May


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys are so old. I feel so lonely being 14. D:

*Cries*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2008)

20 here, 21 in sept.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 8, 2008)

Can anyone guess my age?


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Mar 8, 2008)

Well Adelio, you say your are a student so unless you have gone back to school I would reckon you are under 23.    Flip that around and you have my age, wow, feel pretty old here.


----------



## YurouYuki (Mar 8, 2008)

Just turned 21 myself.


----------



## YurouYuki (Mar 8, 2008)

Just turned 21 myself.


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, how did all of these people under 18 get permission from their parents to post?

...

darn alliteration...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 8, 2008)

Chanticleer said:
			
		

> Wow, how did all of these people under 18 get permission from their parents to post?
> 
> ...
> 
> darn alliteration...


this is laughable...

and im 16 xD


----------



## Swampwulf (Mar 8, 2008)

Will be 42 here in about two weeks.
I wonder who the fur is that's older than me?


----------



## Fallen (Mar 9, 2008)

15, will be 16 in July...


----------



## xDCJx (Mar 9, 2008)

Im 14, pretty young i guess =]


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

15.  Looks like I'm also pretty young around here >.>


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Im 17, almost 18.
Looking at the results my age seems pretty common I guess...

Also, Stryke, I love your avatar. Did you draw it? Would you be willing to do a trade with me?


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 9, 2008)

13 and lovin' it.

*Edit* Gawd, I feel so young...


----------



## spiritwhitewolf (Mar 9, 2008)

current 19 but in 7 month go to trun 20 whee ^^

Canada's legilly for drinking = 19


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 9, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> You guys are so old. I feel so lonely being 14. D:
> 
> *Cries*



Don't worry, you uhm..have me?


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

Luna_Redmoon said:
			
		

> Im 17, almost 18.
> Looking at the results my age seems pretty common I guess...
> 
> Also, Stryke, I love your avatar. Did you draw it? Would you be willing to do a trade with me?



Unfortunately, no, I didn't draw it.  It was drawn for me by PirateFerret. You should check her stuff out.


----------



## Stryke (Mar 9, 2008)

Ack, double post by accident!  x_x stupid laggy computer.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Mar 9, 2008)

19 here, but will be 20 in approximately 19 days.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks Stryke!


----------



## MilkHermit (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## Kuvera (Mar 9, 2008)

Currently 16, will be 17 next January...which won't be for a while. xD


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm currently 22, but will turn 23 in the summer.  Some people have said to me that I seem to look a lot younger than I really am (Some have said I look like I'm 19, others have said 17, one said 16 ).


----------



## Chak (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm 15, turning 16 in May ^^


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 11, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Can anyone guess my age?


16.


----------



## sage_mines (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm a whopping 19 years old.


----------



## Molotov (Mar 12, 2008)

Knock knock.
Meh, now 18.
Feburary's gone now.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 12, 2008)

Hurr. I am 21, 22 in August. I remember back in the days of being 17, never wanting to be any older! Argh XP


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm digging this Gaussian distribution centered on 17-18.
Wow... so many high school aged people.  It makes me feel so... mature.


----------



## Jonnaius (Mar 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> You guys are so old. I feel so lonely being 14. D:
> 
> *Cries*



Lol ur not the only 14 year old - but only till april 26th!  15 here i come! lol.


----------



## rubixcuber (Mar 25, 2008)

Rubixcuber.Age == 22


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 25, 2008)

19 now but 20 in juin


----------



## MacroKaiju (Mar 26, 2008)

note, this is the age for the anthro board-monkies. but still valid

I'm 22 myself


----------



## Toungy (Mar 26, 2008)

14 here. And apparently one of the few.

I'm so original. 8)


----------



## Kasseth (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm 25 and I feel like an old man all of a sudden...  I'm one of the oldest people in this poll!  What's up with that?


----------



## steelbeard (Mar 30, 2008)

Kasseth said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm 25 and I feel like an old man all of a sudden...  I'm one of the oldest people in this poll!  What's up with that?



Add another ten years to that and you'll be as old as me, I'd be interested in who the +48 vote was?  I rekon it was a spurious vote..


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm 19. Going to be 20 in June. WHOO!


----------



## duckychan (Mar 30, 2008)

I was always thinking a lot of furries would be way older. I've seen some footage of a convention and the majority was like 40+ :s


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 30, 2008)

Toungy said:
			
		

> 14 here. And apparently one of the few.
> 
> I'm so original. 8)


You're not alone, dude. You're not alone.

*Is 14*


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 30, 2008)

18 here 19 in june..dam getting old sucks form the looks of it...when we all get older will u guys still be on FA? (I will until the day i no longer can breath)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, this place is a lot younger than I thought...

(25)


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 30, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Wow, this place is a lot younger than I thought...
> 
> (25)



Such is the nature of the Fandom, these days.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Mar 31, 2008)

steelbeard said:
			
		

> Kasseth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got you beat. 37 here!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Tycho The Itinerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but is taht really a bad thing? at least we know new folks are being brought in 

21 by the way


----------



## Chinchy (Mar 31, 2008)

18
and yeah, it's good that there's so many young people here (And I'm not just sayin that cuz I'm one of em).  It just means that it'll keep going on for a while.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 31, 2008)

Furs seem to disappear once they start reaching their mid-twenties and so forth until about their early-thirties to mid-thirties. A few reappear, but the standard is to remain disconnected. A real right-skewed distribution.


Interesting to ponder why.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 31, 2008)

Forty-five... 46 in May.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 31, 2008)

19.



			
				Xlpoid said:
			
		

> Furs seem to disappear once they start reaching their mid-twenties and so forth until about their early-thirties to mid-thirties. A few reappear, but the standard is to remain disconnected. A real right-skewed distribution.



could a midlife crisis in 30's and 40's have anything to do with the furs resurfacing in their 30's and 40's?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> could a midlife crisis in 30's and 40's have anything to do with the furs resurfacing in their 30's and 40's?



An attempt to reclaim their drama-laden youth!


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 1, 2008)

Toungy said:
			
		

> 14 here. And apparently one of the few.
> 
> I'm so original. 8)



Hey, me too 

kinda neat


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> but is taht really a bad thing? at least we know new folks are being brought in



No, not a bad thing.  Didn't mean to imply that.  Just making an observation.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually I'm kind of surprised there are so many people 13-14


----------



## Ryuunosuke (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm 19 right now and because I felt I've been that age long enough, at exactly a month from now, I'm going to change my age to 20 :-D


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm 23. Seeing that there are so many young furs here, I feel a lot older.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 4, 2008)

I just turned 16 about two weeks ago. =P


----------



## duckychan (Apr 4, 2008)

i feel perverted when chatting with 14yo furs :s is that strange? (im 21)


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 5, 2008)

duckychan said:
			
		

> i feel perverted when chatting with 14yo furs :s is that strange? (im 21)



do you want it to be


----------



## duckychan (Apr 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:
			
		

> do you want it to be



Not all furs are necceceraly perverted. But its really strange to talk about furry stuff with a minor... at least, to me is. :?


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 5, 2008)

duckychan said:
			
		

> Wait Wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then you've answered your own question

and i'm willing to bet i'm more perverted than you anyway


----------



## Ator (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 15. Gonna be 16 in this year.


----------



## Toonces (Apr 5, 2008)

This is blowing my mind, I don't think I can handle this information right now.

I'm going to go lie down.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 5, 2008)

*chuckle-chuckle* yeay for being at the big hump of the density curve! 17, 18 in two months. It is a bit odd i guess to see younger ones but *shrugs and chuckles*


----------



## Dragsooth (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 14 going on 15 in June :3


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm 14 too.

Youngfurs4lifelolz.


----------



## WolfAngel (Apr 5, 2008)

16, will turn 17 on november, so I got some time to enjoy my position on the poll


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 5, 2008)

19 here. Gonna be 20 in August


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 6, 2008)

im 20  starting to get old xD


----------



## Pandanaught (Apr 6, 2008)

24 though my inner child would tell you differently .


----------



## HiroJudgement (Apr 6, 2008)

I am fifteen.

It amuses me as to how mant people state what age they will be in X many months, as if the purpose is to make them sound more mature.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

You kids just don't know the terror (read: waste of time/paper etc.) that is taxes or jury duty. THEY WILL FIND YOU and you will have to wait in a lobby for SEVEN bloody hours. You will.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Apr 6, 2008)

Government: Taxes at sixteen, vote not given until eighteen.

Well, that's fair and completely reasonable.


----------



## Sepht (Apr 8, 2008)

interesting bell curve there


----------



## Jack (Apr 12, 2008)

16 and driving in may!


----------



## valkura (Apr 12, 2008)

Jack said:
			
		

> 16 and driving in may!


Got a car lined up?  Having a car is important. 
17 here.


----------



## mukichan (Apr 12, 2008)

^^; turned 21 this past February...


----------



## Jack (Apr 15, 2008)

valkura said:
			
		

> Jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep it is a new dodge duley.


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 15, 2008)

Just turned 19 about 11 days ago. Sadly, joined the forum after my birthday. Working my way through college now. In about three weeks, I'll have survived one whole year! O.O


----------



## Takiro (Apr 15, 2008)

turn 21 in may


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 14, 2008)

im 17 now, b-day is apr 25

:3


----------



## Hackfox (Sep 14, 2008)

18 for all you know


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey cool, I'm in the most popular age group XD

So, does this bell curve move up over time? Or do a lot of people just stop being a furry after 18?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm 21


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

talk about bringing up an old thread 0_o 

as of yesterday, I am now 18 ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> talk about bringing up an old thread 0_o



I didn't do it! It was like this when I got here!! XD


----------



## Prowler (Sep 14, 2008)

I am 22 but moving into that next bracket in a few months....i feel old


----------



## Zentio (Sep 14, 2008)

22, gonna be 23 in November.

Sucks, I wish I was in my teens again. I was one of the people that didn't let people get to me in High School so I actually had a fun time then. I miss it =(


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

I plead the fifth. Or if it really matters, 14 quite close to 15


----------



## Kano (Sep 14, 2008)

17 x3


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll be 21 by 11/17. *can't wait*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 14, 2008)

It looks like there a good deal of younger people in the fandom.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 14, 2008)

Eighteen on the eleventh.


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 14, 2008)

16. TxT.


----------



## Teriath (Sep 14, 2008)

wow that's actually a really nice showing of the age groups  Interesting how that worked out


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

21 XP
all you peeps can't drink
 so many 17-18


----------



## rknight (Sep 15, 2008)

30 XP


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

rknight said:


> 30 XP


Old man!
Â¬.Â¬


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

18


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 15, 2008)

14
I swear I voted in the lurking days... >.>


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 15, 2008)

14


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 15, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> 14


DOUBLE KILL PP


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 15, 2008)

33 here.  Heh... apparently WELL outside the majority.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2008)

19 until the 29th then I'm 20, thanks for putting 2 ages for each option or I would've gotten confused on what to vote.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 15, 2008)

16 right now. Will be 17 come october 18th. Hmm.. trippy.. 16 to 17 on 18..


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 15, 2008)

14 till 30/03 then im.... dam whats the next one?


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 15, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> It looks like there a good deal of younger people in the fandom.



which sucks when you're into older women. >_<


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 15, 2008)

14 bitches!!!!

all bow to my godliness!


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 15, 2008)

15 For Me.


----------



## NiChan (Sep 15, 2008)

24.


----------



## Jack (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm 16 and will be 17 by the end of next may.


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm 22 - the average voter here is around 18 -> I am olde D:


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 16, 2008)

22
but i want to be 19 again, back when i was old enough to be respected and treated as a responsible adult but young enough to play dumb and have people excuse my mistakes.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 16, 2008)

we 17-18's rules


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Sep 16, 2008)

I clicked the 19-20 option by accident, I'm 18. >_>


----------



## Key Key (Sep 16, 2008)

I"m 24 dating a 19yr old. who will be 20 at the end of the month, and I have a 2yr old little girl.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool to see there's actually more than I thought in a 30+ crowd.


----------



## talakestreal (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm 23. Smack dab in the middle of hte crowd. ^__^


----------



## Azure (Sep 16, 2008)

9001 years of age.  Check your scouter, it should tell you that sort of stuff.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2008)

22.  ^.-.^


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 16, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> 18 for all you know


I know better..


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 17, 2008)

Thirteen. Fourteen in ever so few days.


----------



## Key Key (Sep 17, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> Thirteen. Fourteen in ever so few days.


  well happy birthday
oh, and 14 was a good year for me hope it's as good for you

god I feel old I'm 10 years older that you. *sigh* all well


----------



## Volray (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm 19, but I'll be 20 on Monday.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Im glad the majority is near my age otherwise itd be creepy >.>


----------



## dsand101 (Sep 17, 2008)

Interesting poll and interesting demographic.  I myself be 49 and will be 50 in November.  Interesting to say because for quite awhile since I've been on FA, and for that matter anywhere else, I have sense an underlining disparity when it comes to the attitude towards the older crowd.  Much so that I suspect that there are more folks out there who are over 48 but won't partake in the poll due to those feelings of hostility (should I call it hostility, or just a feeling of being out of place.) towards them.  Of course I could be wrong but I've learned from experience to show some restraint when associating with folks because of the age gap.  No offense to the younger crowd, you have your own circles, some greymuzzles just have to look in from the outside and keep out distance or else get hit by a penalty flag.  Cheers.


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah I do understand and I dont mean to say creepy its just this day and age ya know? Everyone grows old and alot of people still cling to their things.


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm 17... happy days!


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 17, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> Interesting poll and interesting demographic.  I myself be 49 and will be 50 in November.  Interesting to say because for quite awhile since I've been on FA, and for that matter anywhere else, I have sense an underlining disparity when it comes to the attitude towards the older crowd.  Much so that I suspect that there are more folks out there who are over 48 but won't partake in the poll due to those feelings of hostility (should I call it hostility, or just a feeling of being out of place.) towards them.  Of course I could be wrong but I've learned from experience to show some restraint when associating with folks because of the age gap.  No offense to the younger crowd, you have your own circles, some greymuzzles just have to look in from the outside and keep out distance or else get hit by a penalty flag.  Cheers.



Hostility?  I've never noticed any of that toward the older crowd, though I'm comparatively more of a midrange.  I think it's great to see an older crowd too.   That's a nice aspect of the fandom in that there really is huge diversity in terms of age, race and gender.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 17, 2008)

Still 14 here, and still look 16 or 17 x3


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 17, 2008)

17 is a bit of a far stretch for you, Lonely. 
I _do_ look 18 though, apparently, which is the drinking age here. Fake ID and I'll be all set.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 17, 2008)

15.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Sep 17, 2008)

Fifteen. :|


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 17, 2008)

Just my own two cents, I'm 23 and I feel older and slightly out of place. I've been a furry persay for around 10, years, but never really immersed myself into it until recently. Feels like I've been missing out.


----------



## Kingman (Sep 17, 2008)

23 Baby. Because I'm just that cool.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 17, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> 17 is a bit of a far stretch for you, Lonely.
> I _do_ look 18 though, apparently, which is the drinking age here. Fake ID and I'll be all set.



pfft 16 then, and its my voice its too damn deep D:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm 18!... I can now be considered a pedophile! 0_0


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 17, 2008)

15... But I think more like a 17 or 18 year old.
Bein your age just aint fun for me.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 17, 2008)

35!  Yeah, that means I'm double the age of half the people here.  :twisted:


...good thing I'm not here looking to get laid!


----------



## T.Y. (Sep 17, 2008)

Im 14 15 this June. come rape me XD


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 18, 2008)

Sixteen here... I have to say this is very interesting. I wonder if some people just... grow out of it?


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Seventeen here, woo!


----------



## Neybulot (Sep 18, 2008)

Very interesting chart. Most seem to be 17 or 18 on here, which I'm in.

I'm 18 years old.


----------



## bozzles (Sep 18, 2008)

ONE HUNDRED

MILLION

BILLION


----------



## mmmke (Sep 18, 2008)

Ionic_Warrior said:


> 17-18 year olds seem to be dominating.


 
yea!!! 17 FTW >=3


----------



## Kyra (Sep 18, 2008)

> ONE HUNDRED
> 
> MILLION
> 
> BILLION


 
and 3/4


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 18, 2008)

I just realized how amazingly relevant this thread is to the furry fandom..


----------



## Velnor (Sep 18, 2008)

heheh, 18 FTW


----------



## mattprower08 (Sep 18, 2008)

15 here


----------



## Wreth (Sep 18, 2008)

15


----------



## Ulex (Sep 18, 2008)

I''m 14 and half


----------



## gust (Sep 19, 2008)

18, turning 19 next month.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be 16 this February. c: So I'm 15.


----------



## OrpheusTelos (Sep 19, 2008)

I'll be 16 in November!


----------



## Takun (Sep 19, 2008)

20.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 20, 2008)

I am nineteen. I turn twenty in November. Hurrah!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 20, 2008)

16, often told I come off as older :/


----------



## Furryhart (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I'm 49 going on 50 in December. I'm an old fur and proud of it.:grin:


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Sep 20, 2008)

Old enough to take a dump all by myself. =D


----------



## bozzles (Sep 20, 2008)

16 in a month.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

bozzles said:


> 16 in a month.



...not even 16 and you don't have a shitty taste in music, I don't believe it :O


----------



## Tweek (Sep 20, 2008)

Remove the outliers, and effectively there is no one over the age of 26 here...is that when most furs die from catching the gay?

I'm 22; damn you young kids, with your rap music.


----------



## NalinOtter (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll be 21 in October!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

22. I'm deeply disturbed by kids who have never played a NES.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm 21 years old. Old enough to drink and buy a hand-gun but you won't catch me doing either.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> 22. I'm deeply disturbed by kids who have never played a NES.



Yay, NES! Every once in a while, I get music from Kirby or some other NES game stuck in my head.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> 22. I'm deeply disturbed by kids who have never played a NES.



Well not everyone has the luck of having a system that still works, at least for the newer gamers. Than again....I am deeply disturbed by people who think that if you never played an Atari, than you cannot consider yourself a true gamer.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

My Grampa owns 3 NES's all from Goodwill, I don't think they are hard to find 9_9.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

> Well not everyone has the luck of having a system that still works, at least for the newer gamers.


Mine was modified by my father so that the zero-insertion-force slot wasn't so ZIF anymore. It always worked solidly, and still works to this day.

Aside from that, there's always emulation. As long as you've got the cart, it's perfectly legal gray area. =D



> I am deeply disturbed by people who think that if you never played an Atari, than you cannot consider yourself a true gamer.


Meh. I've played some Atari games, but most of them happen to be rather... Bad. It's novel, but accounts I've read of how the Atari was programmed left me feeling that they took a lot of pride getting a pixel to show up on the screen at all, much less designing the game itself (which was relegated to one person per game, more or less). The NES (and sprite-based games in general) is when the game industry really took off on its quest to become what it is now. Arguably, that's not a good thing, but I consider the NES/SNES and SMS/Genesis(Mega Drive) the "golden years". The PSX and Saturn were a little of column A and column B, and the Dreamcast/PS2 were the first entries into gaming as we know it today (for better or worse). I feel the Dreamcast was a lot closer to traditional gaming than the PS2 was, but traditional gaming wasn't where the market lay and nor is it where it lies today.

Everyone should play a few good NES games. In fact, it's all I play on my PSP any more.

And you know what else disturbs me? People who think Mega Man is a card battling game. Go play the NES, you brats! >=| And get off my lawn! *shakes fist*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Mine was modified by my father so that the zero-insertion-force slot wasn't so ZIF anymore. It always worked solidly, and still works to this day.
> 
> Aside from that, there's always emulation. As long as you've got the cart, it's perfectly legal gray area. =D
> 
> ...



I don't know about the rest of you but I don't like emulated games. I don't have the money to go out and buy controllers and hooks-ups to get the feel for the original game. Basically if I am going to play an N64 game.....I will play on the N64....it's not the same as playing it on an emulator, or on the WII. If I wanted to play NES....which I played as a child....I'll get a working system or not deal with it at all.

Emulating gives you half the game....and you loose the other half, which is the experience from the actual system, and it's set up, and controller.

And....lawl.....I've never really been into Megaman but that's just funny that anyone would think such.

My point is still the same. It's pretentious to tell other gamers they arn't really gamers until they played "The originals" and to them to rig a system or emulate....when you are not even getting the original experience anyway.

You can't honestly appreciate the NES, the Sega Saturn or other early games and game systems unless you lived in a time where that was all there was, and it was amazing!


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I'm not saying that exactly. I'm saying that people who haven't played the NES *at all* scare me, because it was so ubiquitous, and so widespread that no matter where I looked, even when the N64 was out, could I find anyone who had games and no NES. People who call the SNES old also scare me; I consider anything before the NES old. And people who call themselves fans of a certain series (Hi, Final Fantasy!) and yet have never played anything prior to PSX-era or PS2-era releases of said series (Hi, Megaman!) when it goes back much further make me sick.

The gameplay of a lot of these older games is still amazing in comparison to a lot of what's being released nowadays. First person shooters are a dime a dozen - You're good at one, you're good at them all. Same with RPG's - They've all taken a certain formula, with only certain series actually taking steps to bring themselves out of the norm (Tales of..., Final Fantasy (surprisingly), Phantasy Star). Have you seen a side scroller recently that wasn't a remake of another game, a portable game, or an XBL release? Entire _genres_ have been wiped out thanks to the 3D revolution, and it's the NES and SNES era that define the better parts of those genres.


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 20, 2008)

Fifteen and a half. |D
26.2.93
I hate being young, no one takes me seriously.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Well, I'm not saying that exactly. I'm saying that people who haven't played the NES *at all* scare me, because it was so ubiquitous, and so widespread that no matter where I looked, even when the N64 was out, could I find anyone who had games and no NES. People who call the SNES old also scare me; I consider anything before the NES old. And people who call themselves fans of a certain series (Hi, Final Fantasy!) and yet have never played anything prior to PSX-era or PS2-era releases of said series (Hi, Megaman!) when it goes back much further make me sick.
> 
> The gameplay of a lot of these older games is still amazing in comparison to a lot of what's being released nowadays. First person shooters are a dime a dozen - You're good at one, you're good at them all. Same with RPG's - They've all taken a certain formula, with only certain series actually taking steps to bring themselves out of the norm (Tales of..., Final Fantasy (surprisingly), Phantasy Star). Have you seen a side scroller recently that wasn't a remake of another game, a portable game, or an XBL release? Entire _genres_ have been wiped out thanks to the 3D revolution, and it's the NES and SNES era that define the better parts of those genres.



Yeah I agree with Final Fantasy going out of the norm.  I mean compare the battle systems and "classes" from 7/8/9/10/12.  All different...


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

nunya


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 21, 2008)

Diem Adrienne said:


> Yay, NES! Every once in a while, I get music from Kirby or some other NES game stuck in my head.



And see, after I said that, I have music from all the NES games I've played in my head... It's crazy.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 22, 2008)

Diem Adrienne said:


> And see, after I said that, I have music from all the NES games I've played in my head... It's crazy.



And if you go here (just one of many archives), you can have it playing _into_ your head. Preferably from speakers...


----------



## eevachu (Sep 22, 2008)

My age is the square route of 144 plus 4.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 22, 2008)

18 here, almost 19.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 22, 2008)

Runefox said:


> And if you go here (just one of many archives), you can have it playing _into_ your head. Preferably from speakers...



Nice! 

But having the music play in my head is part of what helps me survive my job. ^.^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 22, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Well, I'm not saying that exactly. I'm saying that people who haven't played the NES *at all* scare me, because it was so ubiquitous, and so widespread that no matter where I looked, even when the N64 was out, could I find anyone who had games and no NES. People who call the SNES old also scare me; I consider anything before the NES old. And people who call themselves fans of a certain series (Hi, Final Fantasy!) and yet have never played anything prior to PSX-era or PS2-era releases of said series (Hi, Megaman!) when it goes back much further make me sick.
> 
> The gameplay of a lot of these older games is still amazing in comparison to a lot of what's being released nowadays. First person shooters are a dime a dozen - You're good at one, you're good at them all. Same with RPG's - They've all taken a certain formula, with only certain series actually taking steps to bring themselves out of the norm (Tales of..., Final Fantasy (surprisingly), Phantasy Star). Have you seen a side scroller recently that wasn't a remake of another game, a portable game, or an XBL release? Entire _genres_ have been wiped out thanks to the 3D revolution, and it's the NES and SNES era that define the better parts of those genres.


 
Yeah, well you are going to see more and more of that. Now that we have all this new stuff, some of it utter garbage, people who  are new to gaming are not exactly going to have a reason to go back and play the older gamers and systems, because they are spoiled with all this 3dness in current and previous consoles. I can say that people who are only fans on the later versions of games that go way back won't fully understand the whole thing or even begin to appreciate it...that comes with playing the first ones and then going up.

It's sort of like the whole Sonic the Hedgehog thing. I played the very first sonic to come out as a kid. I played it on later versions as well. Somehow the newer game are not as satisfying as the older ones. But you have so many rabid fans out there who make me a bit sick because not only do they tend to have no experience with the first games, but they bastardize the hell out of it because either A their only experience with it are the newer Game-cub and up games, or B, they only watched the cartoon. I can't look down on them for it though because hey, as I said early emulating games is only half the experience, and even if these newbies got their hands on an old Sega, they won't be able to fully appreciate it.

Entire genra's weren't really wiped out until things made the leap (at least in my opinion) from N64/Sony Playstation to the next generation, PS2, X-box, and Gamecube. I'm sorry, on the N64, and Playstation the graphics might have been 3d but they still sucked. So you still got more good elements of a game that were somewhat present in the earlier systems. I can't argue that story line is that much of an issue but try comparing good rpg's from the PS1 era to the trash they come out with today? OH.....it looks beautiful but has no plot. The battle mechanics are wonky, and the characters have voices but it would be better if they didn't.

It comes down to that people now tend to care more about the way it looks than the actual content of the game. Give me an old Sega or SNES, or PS1, or N64 game any day over the current trash that keeps being churned out. It's why I am still a bit edgy on getting a PS3.....at least with me WII I can get some new innovation.....but is the PS3 is going to be nothing but beautiful games with no content than the system is a waste of money. I'd rather go back and play Xenogears, or other early RPG's and or odd ball games. Anyone remember Gex? I still want to get my hands on the first non-3d one that was released for Playstation....it was full of side-scrolling goodness and still delivered a good game with a decent if crazy plot.


----------



## Lost (Sep 22, 2008)

w00t 20 yrs just 9 more months


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 22, 2008)

eevachu said:


> My age is the square route of 144 plus 4.


16. That was hard.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2008)

24, will be 25 come november.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

20 today, yeah for me.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 29, 2008)

YAYYYYY HAPPY B-DAY!

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM ME-E-E TO YOU, I WISH IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY, SO I COULD PARTY TOO, YAY!

No really, like I said I'm 14.


----------



## FurryPanther (Sep 29, 2008)

I am a whopping 20 years old.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

StainMcGorver said:


> YAYYYYY HAPPY B-DAY!
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM ME-E-E TO YOU, I WISH IT WAS MY BIRTHDAY, SO I COULD PARTY TOO, YAY!
> 
> No really, like I said I'm 14.



thanks but I'm not really partying just sitting around on the forum.*sighs*


----------



## LordWibble (Sep 30, 2008)

As of yesterday, I'm officially fourteen. Woo.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2008)

Seventeen as of five days ago. I got cat-ears, went to the zoo, and drank enough coffee to piss acid.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 1, 2008)

eevachu said:


> My age is the square route of 144 plus 4.


I prefer hexadecimal.  Not only does it prove to the world that I am a true geek, but I can truthfully claim to be 23. :twisted:


----------



## gshep08 (Oct 1, 2008)

man im 24 and just got into this. acording to the chart im realy on my way out


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

I turned 14 on August 23rd. ^^


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> I turned 14 on August 23rd. ^^



us 14 year olds shall take over the world!


----------



## Lukar (Oct 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> us 14 year olds shall take over the world!



HELL YEAH. *Nukes 6th grade math teacher's house* TAKE THAT!

Erm... I mean, yeah, that'd be awesome. xD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> us 14 year olds shall take over the world!



D=


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 1, 2008)

You see, I shall lead us with my super genius powers and ass-kicking abilities!

the only person who can stop me now is Rilvor mauahaha!


----------



## bozzles (Oct 1, 2008)

Sttiiiilllllll 15.

16 in 22 days.


----------



## Yain (Oct 2, 2008)

Oldus Maximimus at 31,  now you kids get out of my front yard!


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 2, 2008)

*laughs* Woo, another ancient.  You know, the crazy thing is that going by the age demographics this shows, most of the kids going to the university I work at are smack dab in the hump of that graph.  Makes me wonder all the time just how many furs there are on campus.  I should start leaving Phipaws around or something.


----------



## Kyra (Oct 2, 2008)

gonna have to change my answer soo 19 on halloween woooooooooo
come on everyone celebrate halloween inadvertantly boost my ego


----------



## Kyuubi (Oct 2, 2008)

Umm...15 here. Turning 16 in December. ^^


----------



## Aurali (Oct 2, 2008)

old enough


----------



## Colorado FireFox (Oct 2, 2008)

lol thats is  woo


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 3, 2008)

Syn?

I turned 0x29h in June of this year, or 00101001.  As you may have guessed, I'm growing older (because its better than the alternative!) but I will never, *ever* grow up.

Fin

(sorry, tcp/ip humour _IS_ funny!)


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Oct 3, 2008)

I think I already posted on here...oh well.

17


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm 29 as of September. I don't want to turn 30 and become an old fart in furry. But considering I know a few artists who are in their 30s, 40s and older, I guess it's not sooo bad.

Furry just isn't for you young'ns. It's for us creepy old guys too.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, lotsa young fellers around here.  Guess I shouldn't really be surprised.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Wow, lotsa young fellers around here.  Guess I shouldn't really be surprised.


Yeah, I'm actually amazed at how well the responses fit a perfect bell curve.

...granted, I'm well, well, well, outside that curve.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 3, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Syn?
> 
> I turned 0x29h in June of this year, or 00101001.  As you may have guessed, I'm growing older (because its better than the alternative!) but I will never, *ever* grow up.
> 
> ...


Woot!  Someone else counts their age in hex!


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 4, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Woot!  Someone else counts their age in hex!



Hex is a second language for me, so is IOS.  Mind you, IPv6 makes my brain hurt.......


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 4, 2008)

im 16 nuff said


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 4, 2008)

17, bitches!


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 4, 2008)

i'm 18. in Aug 2009 ill be  19 yay


----------



## Tansunn (Oct 4, 2008)

24 here.  I'll be 25 in January, though.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2008)

lol, 18


----------



## Althea (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm not sure if I poste before.. I'm 21, turning 22 on the 2nd of November


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Oct 5, 2008)

17 :3 *howl*


----------



## Urufu (Oct 5, 2008)

16 and i am glad to be it! *tail wagging*


----------



## Madness (Oct 6, 2008)

20 Years old and already having a mid life crisis XD.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 7, 2008)

Madness said:


> 20 Years old and already having a mid life crisis XD.



D= No, don't die when you're 40!! That's too young!


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm just your typical sixteen year-old boy!

Except without the angst and girl-pants.


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 7, 2008)

Madness said:


> 20 Years old and already having a mid life crisis XD.



That's just your quarter-life crisis.


----------



## Kyellan (Oct 16, 2008)

15 here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

19 till next year in July...but look in my 20s


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

17, 18 in december x-x


----------



## Devilot (Oct 16, 2008)

Just turned 18 in July ^^


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm 19... ugh, i'm so old.


----------



## lowlow64 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was 15  on July 3rd.


----------



## WarTheifX (Oct 17, 2008)

17. I'll take my whiskey back now.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 17, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> i'm 19... ugh, i'm so old.


 
im 21


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 17, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> im 21



I beat you by 1


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 17, 2008)

*chuckles* I like how many late teens say "But I look older".  Then you get past 30 and start saying the opposite.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Oct 17, 2008)

Hold there ladies and gentlemen, let me fetch my celestial abacus and figure out how many centuries ago The Morrigan created me....


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Oct 17, 2008)

18 coming on 19 this November.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2008)

ToeClaws said:


> *chuckles* I like how many late teens say "But I look older".  Then you get past 30 and start saying the opposite.


Hey, I have no problem looking like I'm in my 30s (or 40s, 50s or whatever age I happen to be at the time.)  But it doesn't change the fact that I do still get carded about every other time I try to buy alcohol.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

Still 18 till next year...


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 18, 2008)

It seems to peak with puberty! That's really interesting.


----------



## thebeast76 (Oct 18, 2008)

Turned 16 in August.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2008)

Cascading-Eclipse said:


> It seems to peak with puberty! That's really interesting.


Puberty is 17-18?  Since when?!


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 19, 2008)

15, turning 16 on Nov. 2! (j^_^)j


----------



## Talvi (Oct 19, 2008)

20 next spring. That's kind of intimidating.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 19, 2008)

15


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 19, 2008)

Talvi said:


> 20 next spring. That's kind of intimidating.



Nah.  You'll be fine.


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 19, 2008)

Irreverent said:


> Nah.  You'll be fine.


being 20 is the worst. you aren't a teenager, and you can't drink. its like limbo


----------



## nek0chan (Oct 19, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> im 21


haha me too, but everyone thinks i'm in highschool


----------



## LordWibble (Oct 19, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> being 20 is the worst. you aren't a teenager, and you can't drink. its like limbo



You can in Australia .


----------



## Fu (Oct 19, 2008)

19.

And I look younger, so ner.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 19, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> being 20 is the worst. you aren't a teenager, and you can't drink. its like limbo


?  Being 20 was probably the best year of my life!  I was in college, so everyone just accepted that I was a broke bum w/o a care in the world.  I enjoyed my classes.  I enjoyed my gf even more (alas, we parted ways my senior year) and I enjoyed having a block of 3 hours each afternoon where I could go to the giant grass quad of my school, just sit and get a tan.

Damn, life was good.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

17   25/8/1991   Woohoo...


----------



## dsand101 (Oct 20, 2008)

This thread seem to still have some life left in it.  Looking back from when I first posted to it to now, there has been a few changes in the demographics, yet I still notice that something has remained the same...  The attitude towards age, aging, and ancients.  I'm still undecided about what to think about the replies about folks having a negative attitude about getting older and towards folks who are older.  It's plain to see this genre is more or less for the young so I figure, why not, let them have it, just as well sit back and watch, if they can make anything good out of it, more power to them, if not, oh well, they tried.  Who knows, maybe by some sort of freaky forced fission, the genre will split itself off into several aspects of itself, equal yet separate, not meeting in the end, maybe everyone will be happy then... Oh wait, there will still be someone complaining about those old folks over there and us greymuzzles will be complaining about the loud music and such.  cheers.


----------



## gunnerboy (Oct 21, 2008)

gotta love that spike in the age poll


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2008)

Wait 5 years, it'll move. |D

Reason it's high in that range is that quite a few teens are open to the weird and like to be such. |D


----------



## bozzles (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm 16 now. Have been for like two weeks now.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

Wooo 21 yay! *howls* ^w^

but everyone says i look about 23 or 24


----------



## Tazzin (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm 16 now.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 4, 2008)

W00t


----------



## Telnac (Nov 4, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> This thread seem to still have some life left in it.  Looking back from when I first posted to it to now, there has been a few changes in the demographics, yet I still notice that something has remained the same...  The attitude towards age, aging, and ancients.  I'm still undecided about what to think about the replies about folks having a negative attitude about getting older and towards folks who are older.  It's plain to see this genre is more or less for the young so I figure, why not, let them have it, just as well sit back and watch, if they can make anything good out of it, more power to them, if not, oh well, they tried.  Who knows, maybe by some sort of freaky forced fission, the genre will split itself off into several aspects of itself, equal yet separate, not meeting in the end, maybe everyone will be happy then... Oh wait, there will still be someone complaining about those old folks over there and us greymuzzles will be complaining about the loud music and such.  cheers.



Well, for me it's more that I feel so completely out of touch with the young furries here.  I came here because, after 18+ years of hiding who I really am, I wanted to connect with people like me.  And now, I'm finding that I'm having a very hard time doing that.  I have a college degree, a job, a mortgage, a child... things that 90% of the furries here can't relate to.   I'm finding more and more that young furs just don't want to slow down for a boring old man.  Oddly enough, I've never really seen myself as all that old.

Until now.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 4, 2008)

Im just 17 it sucks


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting results so far.


----------



## Hunter Fox (Nov 4, 2008)

27 Yay


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 5, 2008)

18 in exatly one month and 6hours!!


----------



## Korro-Sama (Nov 5, 2008)

18
I turn 19 January 22nd....
This is going to be the worst birthday ever....


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 5, 2008)

18 and people consider me a perv.
Surprising that this is one of the few places i can write to people with the same fasionations.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 5, 2008)

19 years old.


----------



## TheM (Nov 5, 2008)

23 here



Telnac said:


> Oddly enough, I've never really seen myself as all that old.
> 
> Until now.


 
This poll makes me feel old, the more I think about it :\


----------



## Yaoi-Mikey (Nov 6, 2008)

Yay for the 17-18 age gap! lol


----------



## Kitoth (Nov 6, 2008)

I just turned 28 today (Nov 6th) so both yay for me and oh no as in getting older lol.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Nov 6, 2008)

28


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 6, 2008)

16 ._.
oh i already posted

toobad!


----------



## ShamedAngel (Nov 6, 2008)

18

08/21/1990


----------



## enchantedtoast (Nov 6, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> This thread seem to still have some life left in it.  Looking back from when I first posted to it to now, there has been a few changes in the demographics, yet I still notice that something has remained the same...  The attitude towards age, aging, and ancients.  I'm still undecided about what to think about the replies about folks having a negative attitude about getting older and towards folks who are older.  It's plain to see this genre is more or less for the young so I figure, why not, let them have it, just as well sit back and watch, if they can make anything good out of it, more power to them, if not, oh well, they tried.  Who knows, maybe by some sort of freaky forced fission, the genre will split itself off into several aspects of itself, equal yet separate, not meeting in the end, maybe everyone will be happy then... Oh wait, there will still be someone complaining about those old folks over there and us greymuzzles will be complaining about the loud music and such.  cheers.


Most of the time I actually like the company of older people better than people my own age. But that's just me.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 6, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> being 20 is the worst. you aren't a teenager, and you can't drink. its like limbo



19 is the general drinking age in Canada, possibly 18 in Quebec, but I haven't worried about that in a long time.



Telnac said:


> Well, for me it's more that I feel so completely out of touch with the young furries here.  I came here because, after 18+ years of hiding who I really am, I wanted to connect with people like me.  And now, I'm finding that I'm having a very hard time doing that.  I have a college degree, a job, a mortgage, a child... things that 90% of the furries here can't relate to.   I'm finding more and more that young furs just don't want to slow down for a boring old man.  Oddly enough, I've never really seen myself as all that old.
> 
> Until now.



I can identify with some of this, but only for a quick minute or two.  "You're as young as you feel" is a bit trite, but its true.  I don't see myself as old, even though demographically most furs here are 23 years younger than I am.  I see my self as more life-experienced, but not necessarily more mature.  I'm growing older, but I'm never going to grow up.  I still kick ass at paintball, I can hold my own in a competition shoot.  And there are advantages.  Being older, with two kids, a wife, a dog and a mortgage gave me the financial resources to realize my dreams; life is too short to drink cheap beer.

Go download "Parental Guidance" by Judas Priest, then crank it up to "11."   Jump into a few of the 1K threads, kick back and play.  You'll feel better, trust me!


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 6, 2008)

19 at the moment. 20 in March


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 9, 2008)

*B*ring
*U*p
*T*his
*T*hread


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 9, 2008)

Ah ha... here's the other age thread!



Irreverent said:


> 19 is the general drinking age in Canada, possibly 18 in Quebec, but I haven't worried about that in a long time.



I think it's 18 in most provinces except for Ontario, which is 19.  *shrugs* Meh... matters not to me anymore either - was a long time ago.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Dec 9, 2008)

Gawd. My past vote doesn't count because I voted when I was 14. I am not in a different bracket.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm OVER 9000 YEARS OLD!

16 and a half


----------



## Loken (Dec 10, 2008)

18 here.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 10, 2008)

14 here! I still have a lot of time for FURRINESS!


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm 15 1/2 turning 16 in June.


----------



## zevvy (Dec 11, 2008)

17


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Still 20 but feel 30.T_T


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

17 in 2 months ^_^


----------



## Teriath (Dec 11, 2008)

still 21  *sips sake*


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 19.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll be 18 at the end of March. *sob* I don't want to get older..


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm currently at the quarter of a century mark.


----------



## bozzles (Dec 11, 2008)

16.

WHICH JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE THE AGE OF CONSENT HERE


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 11, 2008)

19. 

_Holy shit, there are people over 48 here?_


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 11, 2008)

14, gonna be 15 in may


----------



## Tweek (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm 22. Looks like I"m out of here in a couple years :-D


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 12, 2008)

18 *sings* and I like it!!


----------



## k-clements (Dec 12, 2008)

19 trying to avoid 20.


----------



## tehashi (Aug 20, 2014)

Holy hells i feel old at 33. >.<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 20, 2014)

30 now. I must have been like 28 or something when I first posted in this thread.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow, this is the old thread, you had to have looked hard to find it? 
just think all those people who were 20 back in 2008 are now..like 26. 
Lets see I would have been 49, back then or was it 50? hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## UberNerdMaster (Aug 20, 2014)

20 next month! :B


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm 15 and my buttday is on March 29th.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 20, 2014)

31 
Jan 12


----------



## Selachi (Aug 21, 2014)

19, will be 20 in about a month and a half.


----------



## Owlfeather (Aug 25, 2014)

I count myself as 43 for this poll, since I'll be 43 in a week


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 25, 2014)

Grimfang said:


> Woo! 21! !



^Hard to believe I posted in this thread more than 6 years ago.. 27 now.


----------



## Teckolf (Aug 25, 2014)

I am 20 now, and I just so happen to be the 420th voter... 

Also, Holy Hell Batman was this thread resurrected.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

Currently 20. :c


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 25, 2014)

Woo necro! 23


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Owlfeather said:


> I count myself as 43 for this poll, since I'll be 43 in a week



I didn't know furries lived that long. The population seems to drop off sharply after 28.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 25, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Currently 20. :c



What's with the sad face, Fox the Fallow?!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 25, 2014)

Hewge said:


> What's with the sad face, Fox the Fallow?!



I imagined I would have achieved more by now, and am surrounded by younger people who _have_.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

That is exactly how I feel every time I see some 11 year old Julliard brat get up and play some peice he can't even pronounce to a full house.


----------



## FangWarrior (Aug 25, 2014)

Whoops, I voted to 12 and under instead of 13-14 DAMN IT!



Birthday is coming up. I'll be 14.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm afraid you'll have to leave, Moonfire. This is no place for children.


----------



## FangWarrior (Aug 25, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to leave, Moonfire. This is no place for children.


I AM A REBELLIOUS TEEN! RAWR! Over the age of 12 and still young!


----------



## LeoSpice (Aug 25, 2014)

i'm 27 just had a birthday 8/22/87


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2014)

I've been 18 since June 10


----------



## Jay_Foxx (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm among the minority. I'm 41. A latecomer.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll be 21 next week


----------



## shteev (Aug 25, 2014)

turned 18 just over 2 weeks ago.

punishable to the full extent of the law!


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Aug 25, 2014)

24. According to my family, I'm supposed to have mini versions of me running around by now. Honestly, don't see that happening for a LOOOOONG time! Just enjoying the pleasures of just me, myself, and I for now.


----------



## Noa Qep (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm 20. A bit weird to see myself not in the majority anymore. u_u


----------



## YenaHyena (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm 41, discovered the fandom about 6 months ago.


----------



## Ceddo Canidae (Sep 3, 2014)

I am 19 years old and discovered the fandom unexpectedly last week. :smile:


----------



## dawgz (Sep 3, 2014)

Grey muzzle at 43, seems like there is only one other that has responded to the poll anyway.


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Sep 5, 2014)

35, been active in the fandom for a couple years now.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2014)

Ahhh for fuck sakes. I'm 28...


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh god I would've been 15 when this thread was posted


----------



## Grapejuice (Sep 8, 2014)

Woah I would've been 12 when this was posted but just saw it now so why not.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm as old as my tongue and a little older than my teeth.


----------



## Curtisboy (Sep 10, 2014)

Realistically that bard graph has like shifted down about 3 bars each at this point xD


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 10, 2014)

I find its funny that almost anyone under twenty also posted the age they 'almost' are, like its some big deal. It only asked for your current age, not your age in 5 months


----------



## SilentDreamer28 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am 26 years old. Though if you saw me on the street you would think I was 12 or 14


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 11, 2014)

dawgz said:


> Grey muzzle at 43, seems like there is only one other that has responded to the poll anyway.



I'm a very old graymuzzle - 57. Most people guess late 30's to mid 40's. Been in the fandom for more than 2/3rds of my life. Am I the oldest old fart here?

/edit
dsand101 may be older than me, but not by much.
/end edit

_Kellan, the old, gray warhorse._


----------



## Taralack (Sep 11, 2014)

Too old.


----------



## LeoSpice (Sep 11, 2014)

i'm 27


----------



## Pollotuc (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm 21 (25+ with beard, 15- w/o it lol)


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Sep 11, 2014)

It's weird to think that I would have still been in high school when this was made. Oh, high school me....
22 now, 23 in a month.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Sep 11, 2014)

Young enough to not look my age, not old enough to act it.


----------



## Maugryph (Sep 11, 2014)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'm a very old graymuzzle - 57. Most people guess late 30's to mid 40's. Been in the fandom for more than 2/3rds of my life. Am I the oldest old fart here?
> 
> /edit
> dsand101 may be older than me, but not by much.
> ...



How old do you have to be to be considered a grey muzzle?


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 11, 2014)

17 today, woopie!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2014)

You're far younger than I imagined, pantheros.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

22. Crap, time is flying.


----------



## Pantheros (Sep 12, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You're far younger than I imagined, pantheros.


people tell me that alot for some reason....
is it a good thing?


----------



## dawgz (Sep 13, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> How old do you have to be to be considered a grey muzzle?



I think the term is loosely applied to those of us who are over 40 and are getting some grey in our hair.


----------



## jtrekkie (Sep 13, 2014)

dawgz said:


> I think the term is loosely applied to those of us who are over 40 and are getting some grey in our hair.



I'm 20 and starting to get some grey hair.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 13, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> people tell me that alot for some reason....
> is it a good thing?


  If it means you can get into clubs, maybe.



jtrekkie said:


> I'm 20 and starting to get some grey hair.




I still got my brown floof. My mum is nearly 60 and still has brown hair.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 23, about to be 24 in a couple of weeks. I was expecting to be in grad school by now, but life has a funny way of working out. Xp


----------



## tisr (Sep 13, 2014)

It seems everyone's posting their age here, so I'm 15, 16 in 3 months.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 18.

On the inside.

Forever.

But in actual fact I'm 22.


----------



## Chamali (Sep 13, 2014)

30 here, still 20 in my heart I think.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Oct 2, 2014)

Approximately 11,126,400,000 orbital miles worth of age.


----------



## RequiemOfHorrors (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll be 24 in December.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 2, 2014)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I'm a very old graymuzzle - 57. Most people guess late 30's to mid 40's. Been in the fandom for more than 2/3rds of my life. Am I the oldest old fart here?
> 
> /edit
> dsand101 may be older than me, but not by much.
> ...


so YAY I am not the oldest.... ok second or third maybe, but not the oldest! I am only 55 for 2 more months anyway.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll be 27 in January


----------



## Coffox (Oct 2, 2014)

erm

17, March 24.

better do all the stupid shit while i can.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

I am 26 years of age. Interesting poll results.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll be 32 in January


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm 18.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Less than 50yo and more than 5


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 3, 2014)

of course now we all need to remember that the poll up top there only shows around 500 members and there are how many?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> of course now we all need to remember that the poll up top there only shows around 500 members and there are how many?


Take a handful of rice and you can pretty much estimate the percentages of what kinds of rice there are in the whole rice jar/container.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm 33.  Will be 34 on Feb. 6.

Yep, my birthday is Feb. 6, 1981.  Which if I understand correctly is Waitangi (sp?) Day in New Zealand.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm eighteen, just like the title of this iconic song by Alice Cooper


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Take a handful of rice and you can pretty much estimate the percentages of what kinds of rice there are in the whole rice jar/container.



You can only estimate the percentage of rice that are willing to participate in your poll.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 23, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You can only estimate the percentage of rice that are willing to participate in your poll.



All this talk about rice is making me hungry.


----------



## Pyro Jay (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm turning 19 next week... so do I pick "17-18" or "19-20"?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2014)

18, good to see most people here are my age.

And if you're turning 19 next week, you might as well pick 19-20


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 1, 2014)

Gnarl said:


> of course now we all need to remember that the poll up top there only shows around 500 members and there are how many?



I agree. I've been on FAF allot lately. When I look at the current members surfing on FAF at the bottom the age range is around 20s-30s. That's why I find this poll where the most popular age is 17-18 interesting.


----------



## K-M (Dec 2, 2014)

a casual 'Sweet Seventeen' Busy Highschooler whom facing his exam this week here //sparkles


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 7, 2014)

I am an ancient at 25 years.

Better start looking for nursing homes soon. Haha.


----------



## Funeral (Dec 15, 2014)

22 on the outside, grumpy bitter old man on the inside.
At least it's not the other way around I guess, haha.


----------



## Renarde (Dec 15, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> You can only estimate the percentage of rice that are willing to participate in your poll.



It's what we'd call a "bad sample".

I'm 22 going on... 23 in exactly a week.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 15, 2014)

Incredibly im even older than this thread.


----------

